# A Special Unicorn Project



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*The Planning Stages*

I'm switching gears here and starting on a new project that just a couple days ago, wasn't even on my radar. I mean I don't have to even start this project right this second, but I can't wait to get started on it. So, I decided I didn't want to wait. I'm going to push this one to the front burner and get started on it. I'm going to be building a Rocking Unicorn. I build a lot of rocking toys. Most of what I build though, I build with no idea what is to become of it after it is done. Projects like this one, where I know pretty much what the use of it will be before I even begin, I get particular pleasure from. I also love it when the person who's wanting it isn't exactly too specific about exactly how they want it. That sort of leaves me open to get a little creative with the project. This one is even more so. Let me explain. I have a Rocking Unicorn to build. I've got about two months to build it. I am also supposed to be building my wife a Rocking Unicorn in the future too. The one for my wife will be displayed, not ridden. The other one will be for a small child too actually ride. Therefore, I can be as creative as I like with the one I'm fixing to start. If the customer for some reason isn't exactly happy with what I build, then I know my wife will and I'll have plenty of time to start over from scratch with a little less creative design that they will be happier with.
Now more about my planning stages. Since I'm wanting to unleash my own ideas on this design, I have to start with a solid plan. I am building this with the intentions of a child being able to ride it. Therefore, before I am going to be able to add detail one, I've got to have a stable animal to start with. Of course, a unicorn is basically a horse with a horn. So, I really need to start with a beautiful horse. I had a horse in mind. I wanted to start with the carousel horse design. You can see the carousel horse here . My problem is that horse is not a very stable design. That particular plans was originally drawn as an art piece, not necessarily for riding. It does mention in the instructions how you can use a metal pole to make it stable enough for riding. I don't want to use a metal pole though. I want it to be made entirely of wood. So, I racked my brain all Saturday trying to figure out what kind of horse design I wanted to use. I've seen hundreds, maybe thousands, of different plans for sale online for different style horses. I just think the carousel horse would make a beautiful unicorn though. So I'm back to the carousel horse.
So why can't I use the carousel horse? I'm being creative with this one, right? All I got to do is to take an unstable design and make it stable while still keeping it's beauty. No problem, right? Well, yes and no. So, today was spent with the plans laid out and taking many measurements and scratching my head with several ideas. This is the part of projects like this I love the most. I start to thinking about what it is I need to do and how I want it to look as an end result and it's like I'm a child again. I can dream the unimaginable.
I'm not sure yet which way I'm going to go with this. First off for the stability issue, whatever way I go, if you look closely under the horse there are forward and rearward supports on either side of the pole. I'll use those and also add left and right supports. 
Next is the feet. I need the feet to come into contact with the rocker assembly to make it stable. I have two ideas on that. To be honest, which one I use, in situations like this, probably won't be decided until I start builing. No explanations, that's just how I do it sometime. One way is to play with the length and angle of the legs to get them down into contact with the rockers. The other idea is to leave the horse as is, with the more of an upward tilt to it's body and add something that looks like rocks underfoot. I got that idea from a portrait my wife has of a beautiful unicorn standing on a rocky cliff. 
The next idea is for a saddle or not for a saddle. I don't know if a unicorn is going to look right with a saddle. I believe the horse's body has enough of a curve that there is no need for a saddle. Again, this one will probably be decided while building. I can cut in the saddle area. If it doesn't look right, that's what sanders are for. 
The next is going to be color scheme. On this one I'm going to have to get with the future owners of this. I know the unicorn will be white. I've already got the go ahead for flowers on the rockers. I do dearly want though to incorporate the flowing details of the tail and mane though. I have to find out if white with pink contrast is going to be ok there. I also want to make sure I can use flowers and leaves across the back of the horse. I doubt I'm going to stain the rockers dark on this one. I'd like a light color, giving it a lofty feel. For the horn, I'm leaning towards white with gold spiral leading to the tip. Again, I'll be finding out if that is going to be ok. 
So, anyway, this is going to be my new project. I plan on starting the actual build tomorrow. All I have done on it so far is a lot of thinking and planning. Yet, I'm already getting excited about this one.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Planning Stages*
> 
> I'm switching gears here and starting on a new project that just a couple days ago, wasn't even on my radar. I mean I don't have to even start this project right this second, but I can't wait to get started on it. So, I decided I didn't want to wait. I'm going to push this one to the front burner and get started on it. I'm going to be building a Rocking Unicorn. I build a lot of rocking toys. Most of what I build though, I build with no idea what is to become of it after it is done. Projects like this one, where I know pretty much what the use of it will be before I even begin, I get particular pleasure from. I also love it when the person who's wanting it isn't exactly too specific about exactly how they want it. That sort of leaves me open to get a little creative with the project. This one is even more so. Let me explain. I have a Rocking Unicorn to build. I've got about two months to build it. I am also supposed to be building my wife a Rocking Unicorn in the future too. The one for my wife will be displayed, not ridden. The other one will be for a small child too actually ride. Therefore, I can be as creative as I like with the one I'm fixing to start. If the customer for some reason isn't exactly happy with what I build, then I know my wife will and I'll have plenty of time to start over from scratch with a little less creative design that they will be happier with.
> Now more about my planning stages. Since I'm wanting to unleash my own ideas on this design, I have to start with a solid plan. I am building this with the intentions of a child being able to ride it. Therefore, before I am going to be able to add detail one, I've got to have a stable animal to start with. Of course, a unicorn is basically a horse with a horn. So, I really need to start with a beautiful horse. I had a horse in mind. I wanted to start with the carousel horse design. You can see the carousel horse here . My problem is that horse is not a very stable design. That particular plans was originally drawn as an art piece, not necessarily for riding. It does mention in the instructions how you can use a metal pole to make it stable enough for riding. I don't want to use a metal pole though. I want it to be made entirely of wood. So, I racked my brain all Saturday trying to figure out what kind of horse design I wanted to use. I've seen hundreds, maybe thousands, of different plans for sale online for different style horses. I just think the carousel horse would make a beautiful unicorn though. So I'm back to the carousel horse.
> ...


Sounds like a good project! Any ideas on how long it will take you on this build?

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Planning Stages*
> 
> I'm switching gears here and starting on a new project that just a couple days ago, wasn't even on my radar. I mean I don't have to even start this project right this second, but I can't wait to get started on it. So, I decided I didn't want to wait. I'm going to push this one to the front burner and get started on it. I'm going to be building a Rocking Unicorn. I build a lot of rocking toys. Most of what I build though, I build with no idea what is to become of it after it is done. Projects like this one, where I know pretty much what the use of it will be before I even begin, I get particular pleasure from. I also love it when the person who's wanting it isn't exactly too specific about exactly how they want it. That sort of leaves me open to get a little creative with the project. This one is even more so. Let me explain. I have a Rocking Unicorn to build. I've got about two months to build it. I am also supposed to be building my wife a Rocking Unicorn in the future too. The one for my wife will be displayed, not ridden. The other one will be for a small child too actually ride. Therefore, I can be as creative as I like with the one I'm fixing to start. If the customer for some reason isn't exactly happy with what I build, then I know my wife will and I'll have plenty of time to start over from scratch with a little less creative design that they will be happier with.
> Now more about my planning stages. Since I'm wanting to unleash my own ideas on this design, I have to start with a solid plan. I am building this with the intentions of a child being able to ride it. Therefore, before I am going to be able to add detail one, I've got to have a stable animal to start with. Of course, a unicorn is basically a horse with a horn. So, I really need to start with a beautiful horse. I had a horse in mind. I wanted to start with the carousel horse design. You can see the carousel horse here . My problem is that horse is not a very stable design. That particular plans was originally drawn as an art piece, not necessarily for riding. It does mention in the instructions how you can use a metal pole to make it stable enough for riding. I don't want to use a metal pole though. I want it to be made entirely of wood. So, I racked my brain all Saturday trying to figure out what kind of horse design I wanted to use. I've seen hundreds, maybe thousands, of different plans for sale online for different style horses. I just think the carousel horse would make a beautiful unicorn though. So I'm back to the carousel horse.
> ...


This really sounds like an amazing project, William! It is great that you take so much time and thought when you are planning, as that will certainly help when you execute your design. I looked at your carousel horse and it is really a beautiful piece of art. If the unicorn comes out anything like it (which I am sure it will) it will be a treasure.

I can't wait to see the progress of this project. I hope you remember to take some pictures and update things regularly. I can almost picture it in my head from your description and I can't wait to see the finished design.

Thanks so much for sharing this! It is good to see you having so much fun doing something you love!

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Planning Stages*
> 
> I'm switching gears here and starting on a new project that just a couple days ago, wasn't even on my radar. I mean I don't have to even start this project right this second, but I can't wait to get started on it. So, I decided I didn't want to wait. I'm going to push this one to the front burner and get started on it. I'm going to be building a Rocking Unicorn. I build a lot of rocking toys. Most of what I build though, I build with no idea what is to become of it after it is done. Projects like this one, where I know pretty much what the use of it will be before I even begin, I get particular pleasure from. I also love it when the person who's wanting it isn't exactly too specific about exactly how they want it. That sort of leaves me open to get a little creative with the project. This one is even more so. Let me explain. I have a Rocking Unicorn to build. I've got about two months to build it. I am also supposed to be building my wife a Rocking Unicorn in the future too. The one for my wife will be displayed, not ridden. The other one will be for a small child too actually ride. Therefore, I can be as creative as I like with the one I'm fixing to start. If the customer for some reason isn't exactly happy with what I build, then I know my wife will and I'll have plenty of time to start over from scratch with a little less creative design that they will be happier with.
> Now more about my planning stages. Since I'm wanting to unleash my own ideas on this design, I have to start with a solid plan. I am building this with the intentions of a child being able to ride it. Therefore, before I am going to be able to add detail one, I've got to have a stable animal to start with. Of course, a unicorn is basically a horse with a horn. So, I really need to start with a beautiful horse. I had a horse in mind. I wanted to start with the carousel horse design. You can see the carousel horse here . My problem is that horse is not a very stable design. That particular plans was originally drawn as an art piece, not necessarily for riding. It does mention in the instructions how you can use a metal pole to make it stable enough for riding. I don't want to use a metal pole though. I want it to be made entirely of wood. So, I racked my brain all Saturday trying to figure out what kind of horse design I wanted to use. I've seen hundreds, maybe thousands, of different plans for sale online for different style horses. I just think the carousel horse would make a beautiful unicorn though. So I'm back to the carousel horse.
> ...


I'm not sure about how long a project like this will take until I finish it. The shape is going to be based loosely on the carousel horse. That horse, with all the little details on it, took around a hundred and fifty hours. 
Sheila, I will be sure to post all I can while building it. Unfortunately though, everything just got pushed back a few days. My son's truck broke down on him. So, I'm having to take a few days to help him with that. He's having to change the flywheel and clutch. I'm not a lot of help with that kind of work anymore, except giving advice and making sure it's done correctly. The problem though is that the truck is taking up the front of the shop right now and it's hard to get any work done with it up there. 
I'll have to wait until probably thursday now to start this project, but I promise there will be pictures of the progress.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Planning Stages*
> 
> I'm switching gears here and starting on a new project that just a couple days ago, wasn't even on my radar. I mean I don't have to even start this project right this second, but I can't wait to get started on it. So, I decided I didn't want to wait. I'm going to push this one to the front burner and get started on it. I'm going to be building a Rocking Unicorn. I build a lot of rocking toys. Most of what I build though, I build with no idea what is to become of it after it is done. Projects like this one, where I know pretty much what the use of it will be before I even begin, I get particular pleasure from. I also love it when the person who's wanting it isn't exactly too specific about exactly how they want it. That sort of leaves me open to get a little creative with the project. This one is even more so. Let me explain. I have a Rocking Unicorn to build. I've got about two months to build it. I am also supposed to be building my wife a Rocking Unicorn in the future too. The one for my wife will be displayed, not ridden. The other one will be for a small child too actually ride. Therefore, I can be as creative as I like with the one I'm fixing to start. If the customer for some reason isn't exactly happy with what I build, then I know my wife will and I'll have plenty of time to start over from scratch with a little less creative design that they will be happier with.
> Now more about my planning stages. Since I'm wanting to unleash my own ideas on this design, I have to start with a solid plan. I am building this with the intentions of a child being able to ride it. Therefore, before I am going to be able to add detail one, I've got to have a stable animal to start with. Of course, a unicorn is basically a horse with a horn. So, I really need to start with a beautiful horse. I had a horse in mind. I wanted to start with the carousel horse design. You can see the carousel horse here . My problem is that horse is not a very stable design. That particular plans was originally drawn as an art piece, not necessarily for riding. It does mention in the instructions how you can use a metal pole to make it stable enough for riding. I don't want to use a metal pole though. I want it to be made entirely of wood. So, I racked my brain all Saturday trying to figure out what kind of horse design I wanted to use. I've seen hundreds, maybe thousands, of different plans for sale online for different style horses. I just think the carousel horse would make a beautiful unicorn though. So I'm back to the carousel horse.
> ...


Hi William.

Here's an idea for you, not specifically for this unicorn, but for a future rocking horse perhaps.

You know how many carousel horses have their front legs raised? Well here's a way to* keep* that look but still be stable enough for the rockers. Make the horse a "show jumper" going over a fence. The knees would be in contact with the fence, supporting them at the front while the rear legs would be extended as if the horse is just about to launch itself over the fence. This gives you a fore end high attitude and will look much different from any other rocking horse you've seen. You could decorate the piece to any level desired, from a simple western or english saddle to a fancy carousel paint job or even a full blown gold leaf trimmed unicorn. Whichever trim you choose, it will look *very *impressive and give many years of proud ownership to it's "jockey".


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Planning Stages*
> 
> I'm switching gears here and starting on a new project that just a couple days ago, wasn't even on my radar. I mean I don't have to even start this project right this second, but I can't wait to get started on it. So, I decided I didn't want to wait. I'm going to push this one to the front burner and get started on it. I'm going to be building a Rocking Unicorn. I build a lot of rocking toys. Most of what I build though, I build with no idea what is to become of it after it is done. Projects like this one, where I know pretty much what the use of it will be before I even begin, I get particular pleasure from. I also love it when the person who's wanting it isn't exactly too specific about exactly how they want it. That sort of leaves me open to get a little creative with the project. This one is even more so. Let me explain. I have a Rocking Unicorn to build. I've got about two months to build it. I am also supposed to be building my wife a Rocking Unicorn in the future too. The one for my wife will be displayed, not ridden. The other one will be for a small child too actually ride. Therefore, I can be as creative as I like with the one I'm fixing to start. If the customer for some reason isn't exactly happy with what I build, then I know my wife will and I'll have plenty of time to start over from scratch with a little less creative design that they will be happier with.
> Now more about my planning stages. Since I'm wanting to unleash my own ideas on this design, I have to start with a solid plan. I am building this with the intentions of a child being able to ride it. Therefore, before I am going to be able to add detail one, I've got to have a stable animal to start with. Of course, a unicorn is basically a horse with a horn. So, I really need to start with a beautiful horse. I had a horse in mind. I wanted to start with the carousel horse design. You can see the carousel horse here . My problem is that horse is not a very stable design. That particular plans was originally drawn as an art piece, not necessarily for riding. It does mention in the instructions how you can use a metal pole to make it stable enough for riding. I don't want to use a metal pole though. I want it to be made entirely of wood. So, I racked my brain all Saturday trying to figure out what kind of horse design I wanted to use. I've seen hundreds, maybe thousands, of different plans for sale online for different style horses. I just think the carousel horse would make a beautiful unicorn though. So I'm back to the carousel horse.
> ...


That is a great idea Mr. Tiny. I may just use that one in the near future. I'm still playing with ideas on how exactly I want to keep the look I wish for on this unicorn while still adding stability. You fence idea may be just the ticket. I'm not sure yet. Even if I don't use it on this one though, I guarantee you that your idea will get some use in the fuure.
I also wish to apologize to all. I was supposed to start this project last week. As we all know though, things don't always work out like we want. It has been a rough week and thinking about this project is all I've been able to do. Early in the week, my son's truck was taking up half the shop for repairs. Then as soon as we got that moved out out and I was ready to start the project, I got a phone call from my brother. He's a contractor and his cabinet man retired unexpectedly because of health reasons. So he had to find a way to build some cabinets himself. This was some thing he was not prepared to do, either in the skill or tools department. So he thought of me.
Now, I don't build cabinets. I know how, but have found that my back doesn't allow me to do the stooping and lifting that this kind of job requires. I was able to help him build them though in my shop. Well, we started anyway. I'm hoping that will be finished up and out of my shop, and my way, by the middle of the week. Then maybe I can get started. 
I'm sorry I cannot post photos of the cabinets. They are going into the home of a bank president and my brother doesn't wish for me to post photos for privacy reasons. This is a regular customer of his and he doesn't even like my brother taking photos like he normally does just to put in an album of his work. Some customers are funny like that, but you have to respect it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Finally An Actual Start*

Well in the first installment of this series I talked a lot about my ideas for this project. Ideas were pretty much all there was to it though. Then for various reaasons I haven't been able to get into my shop to do anything after that. Well, I finally got to actually start on this. First things first, I had to actually lay out some of my ideas on paper. So I pulled out the patterns for the general shape of the unicorn, which is to be based loosely on the carousel horse plans. Then I had to do a lot of doctoring to those plans to get them to look the way I wanted and be stable enough for a child to ride on.

Most of my changes had to do with the legs. The original design of this horse is a carousel horse where the legs don't actually contact the rocker assembly. The entire horse suspends on an inch and a quarter pole. That looks great as a show piece, but doesn't lend much stability. The photo above shows what I came up with. This of course isn't the final end all of what it will be though. I usually make changes as I go anyway when I start sanding and shaping. However, this one didn't even make it that far. Before I even finished gluing up panels to start cutting shapes, I kept looking at the rear legs as I had them laid out and something just didn't look right. I forgot to take photos afterwards, but I did change the rear legs. 

So the first thing I had to do was to glue up panels big enough for the various parts. So I cut and glued up panels until I ran out of clamps. Then I had to let them dry.
Then I cut and glued up more.

At the end of today though, I have all the panels glued up to cut the parts of the unicorn's body. I hope to start cutting tomorrow.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Finally An Actual Start*
> 
> Well in the first installment of this series I talked a lot about my ideas for this project. Ideas were pretty much all there was to it though. Then for various reaasons I haven't been able to get into my shop to do anything after that. Well, I finally got to actually start on this. First things first, I had to actually lay out some of my ideas on paper. So I pulled out the patterns for the general shape of the unicorn, which is to be based loosely on the carousel horse plans. Then I had to do a lot of doctoring to those plans to get them to look the way I wanted and be stable enough for a child to ride on.
> 
> ...


Very nice, I can't wait to see the finished product….
That'll be some lucky kid getting it.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Finally An Actual Start*
> 
> Well in the first installment of this series I talked a lot about my ideas for this project. Ideas were pretty much all there was to it though. Then for various reaasons I haven't been able to get into my shop to do anything after that. Well, I finally got to actually start on this. First things first, I had to actually lay out some of my ideas on paper. So I pulled out the patterns for the general shape of the unicorn, which is to be based loosely on the carousel horse plans. Then I had to do a lot of doctoring to those plans to get them to look the way I wanted and be stable enough for a child to ride on.
> 
> ...


An interesting project. please keep us posted.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Finally An Actual Start*
> 
> Well in the first installment of this series I talked a lot about my ideas for this project. Ideas were pretty much all there was to it though. Then for various reaasons I haven't been able to get into my shop to do anything after that. Well, I finally got to actually start on this. First things first, I had to actually lay out some of my ideas on paper. So I pulled out the patterns for the general shape of the unicorn, which is to be based loosely on the carousel horse plans. Then I had to do a lot of doctoring to those plans to get them to look the way I wanted and be stable enough for a child to ride on.
> 
> ...


It look great! I am looking forward to seeing your process. Thank you for taking the time to share it with us! It will be really interesting.

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Starting To Look Like Something*


After much cutting, the body pieces are cut. Some of the larger pieces I just ripped out on the band saw. The more detailed pieces, like the head and tail, are done on the scroll saw.

In the photo above, I wanted to show the the general positioning of the one and a quarter dowel rod that runs through the inner body pieces. Remember that this is based roughly on the carousel horse plans. Whether building the carousel horse or something like this that I'm doing, it is very important to be positive the dowel is running straight and true. This is the base upon which everything else falls. If the pole is not level sideways and forward looking, then by the time you start adding detail later, the mistake will start to stick out like a sore thumb. I learned this the hard way when I built the carousel horse. Also, when I built the last one I did not have use of a drill press. I do this time. It made a world of difference.

As the title of this entry suggested, it's starting to look like something besides a pile of wood now. This is the basic shape of the animal. There is of course still a lot more detailed sanding to do. You may notice the holes drilled in the legs. These are countersink holes that when final assembly is done will be plugs and sanded smooth. After painting, it'll be hard to tell they were ever there. At this time though, everything is being assembled only to line up everything. All this will be disassembled later to sand, shape and round over corners. 

I never claimed to be great on a lathe. Actually, the only reason I own one is that I want to be good at it one day. As I have time, I'm still learning. I won't even try to explain what I'm trying to do in this photo. I had this excellent idea in my head how I wanted the horn to look. In the end though, I became disappointed in the horn and myself. After making three different fancy sticks for the fireplace, I wound up settling for a much simpler horn than what I originally had in mind. It was still fun to get some lathe time though.

Here is the final horn, the much simpler version. I know, a unicorn horn ought to be sharper than that. We have to remember though that this is a child's toy. Have to think about safety here, folks. Then I had a time getting it mounted on the head. With my first attempt, it wound up just a hair crooked. So I had to taper the end that goes into the head to get it straight. This problem arose because of my lack of a good drill press table. At the present time (just got a drill press) I'm just clamping things to the metal table as best as I can. As soon as I can find the T-track I need, I have got to build a good table. Problems such as this could be eliminated with a good straight table with a tall enough (square to the table) fence to clamp things to.

So we'll end today where we started with the title, it's starting to look like something. Luckily for me, it's starting to look like a unicorn, since that's what I'm supposed to be building. 
Towards the end of today, one of my son's asked what I was building. Now this was after seeing the horn held up to it. I tried to tell him I was building a hippo. Can someone please get that boy a sign? 
Anyone who has to ask what I mean by getting him a sign will just have to do an internet search for Bill Engvall and his "Here's your sign" jokes.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Starting To Look Like Something*
> 
> 
> After much cutting, the body pieces are cut. Some of the larger pieces I just ripped out on the band saw. The more detailed pieces, like the head and tail, are done on the scroll saw.
> ...


It is amazing to see the amount of progress you made already William. It really is coming together nicely. It is interesting to see how you adapted the design to support the rider from the legs instead of the center pole. What you have done so far looks great!

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Starting To Look Like Something*
> 
> 
> After much cutting, the body pieces are cut. Some of the larger pieces I just ripped out on the band saw. The more detailed pieces, like the head and tail, are done on the scroll saw.
> ...


Thanks Sheila. I do tend to go from zero to wide open on a project pretty quickly. I get excited and can't help myself. As soon as possible, I'll get this thing sanded and shaped. Then my favorite part comes, the detail work. 
By the way, I am pretty sure the horn shown in these photos are going to be scrapped. Chip came by today with tips on how to do the spiral on the horn like I originally planned. His tips gave me renewed conviction to get it just like I want it instead of settling for this simple one. I make no guarantees, but I am going to give it my best to put a better looking horn on it.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Starting To Look Like Something*
> 
> 
> After much cutting, the body pieces are cut. Some of the larger pieces I just ripped out on the band saw. The more detailed pieces, like the head and tail, are done on the scroll saw.
> ...


That will look SO COOL, William! I am excited to see how it will come out! 

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Sanding with a New Horn*



Anyone who is following this series or just happened to read it knows I was highly disappointed in the horn I had made that was pictured in the last installment. I really had no idea what I was going to do about it though. I was really discouraged with it all. I'm not great at the lathe, pretty inexperienced to say the least. Chips, a fellow lumberjock, visited me and gave me some tips to acquire the results I wished for. Above all, his visit and conversation on the horn matter, if nothing else, renewed my determination to create something better. So, the above photos show the fruit of my labor in that attempt.
I won't even try to quote Chips on the method he recommended. To make a long story shorter, as I'm not a wood turner, I'm also not a carver. Even after sharpening my chisel (I only own three), it was plenty sharp enough to mess my horn up even more than the original design. Something had to give. My determination was still strong on this one though. I started to thinking how I could use his suggestions with the tools I have on hand and get the job done to my satisfaction. 
In the end, here is what happened. First I turned a new horn on the lathe. Well, what I mean is that I turned the general shape of it anyway. Then I wrapped a string around representing the spiral and taped it off on the ends. Then I carefully, to not move the string, marked the spiral with a pencil. Next, I slowly went around the spiral scoring it with a hand saw. Well, for my lack of a good hand saw, I used a hack saw. Then I followed the score that went around the horn in a spiral with a triangular shaped file I had on had. It was a file that came in a set I bought long time ago that I had never, before now, actually found a use for. 
You can see in the photos the end result. While it still may not be exactly what I had in mind, I am really happy with it. KTMM was by the shop yesterday evening and seen it. He also seemed happy with it. So all is well again and I can get back to the work on it that I need to be doing.


After all that, the day was spent sanding and shaping. All the corners of the body and legs got rounded over on the router with a 3/8" roundover bit. Then the legs get actually glued into place and all screw holes plugged and sanded smooth. Then it was a matter of just smoothing everything out and shaping things to look good. For these types of tasks, I use pretty much whatever in my arsenal that will get the job done. On this one I used a belt sander, rotary sander, jitterbug sander, detail sander, and a few different profiled files and wood rasps. 
The head and tail does not get rounded over. The detail of the hair on the tail and head prevents this at this time. Instead, the detail pieces will be sanded on the edges to give it more of a profiled look. 
So, it is moving along. I will probably throw a coat of paint on this, build the rocker assembly, and then I can get started on my favorite part, the detail work.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Sanding with a New Horn*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great, William! Your determination really paid off. The horn looks nice and I also like it much better than the other one you showed. Overall the project looks like it is well on its way to being really cool!

Great job! Sheila


----------



## Chips (Mar 27, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Sanding with a New Horn*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good William


----------



## grosa (Aug 27, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Sanding with a New Horn*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks grate so far. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*The Rocker Assembly*


The rocker assembly is all I got done over the weekend. Friday evening and all day Saturday, my wife was off with the high school band as a chaperone along with my daughter. My older boys went camping the whole weekend. Then Sunday we had a fish fry. So I spent the weekend playing the role of superdad to my younger sons. In between all that though, I did get the rocker assembly done.
Then came the hard part, getting the unicorn on the rocker assembly. I just couldn't get her to jump for nothing. Then I thought about it. If you pick the marshmellows out of the Lucky Charms box and put on the rocker assembly, the unicorn will jump right over.
I'm sorry. I couldn't resist. The previous Lucky Charms joke came from me working and listening to my younger sons having a very deep discussion about what unicorn eat. The final desicion was that they eat the marshmellows from the Lucky Charms cereal box, especially the rainbow shaped ones.
Anyway, all I'm able to show you is the photo of the completed rocker assembly with the unicorn on it. With everything else going on over the weekend, I forgot to snap any photos. 
It may be a day or two before you see anything else on this project. I just came back from seeing the vampires. That's what I call the people in the lab that take my blood every few months. With some of the medications I take, they take blood and check on my liver every few months. Then tomorrow I've got a doctor's appointment. So, besides maybe a little piddling around, it'll be at least Wednesday before I really get back into the shop. See you all then.


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Rocker Assembly*
> 
> 
> The rocker assembly is all I got done over the weekend. Friday evening and all day Saturday, my wife was off with the high school band as a chaperone along with my daughter. My older boys went camping the whole weekend. Then Sunday we had a fish fry. So I spent the weekend playing the role of superdad to my younger sons. In between all that though, I did get the rocker assembly done.
> ...


Lookin' good, I'm gonna have to shoot you some photos of the saw when I get some time to work on it….


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Rocker Assembly*
> 
> 
> The rocker assembly is all I got done over the weekend. Friday evening and all day Saturday, my wife was off with the high school band as a chaperone along with my daughter. My older boys went camping the whole weekend. Then Sunday we had a fish fry. So I spent the weekend playing the role of superdad to my younger sons. In between all that though, I did get the rocker assembly done.
> ...


This is beginning to look really nice! Kids do say the darndest things but often it makes sense.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Rocker Assembly*
> 
> 
> The rocker assembly is all I got done over the weekend. Friday evening and all day Saturday, my wife was off with the high school band as a chaperone along with my daughter. My older boys went camping the whole weekend. Then Sunday we had a fish fry. So I spent the weekend playing the role of superdad to my younger sons. In between all that though, I did get the rocker assembly done.
> ...


You got me wondering if I am part unicorn, William! I think I could thrive on the marshmallows from Lucky Charms. "Magically Delicious!!!" 

Your progress is great! It is really looking wonderful. Again, you amaze me at how quickly this is materializing, as I know you have been under duress. I hope you feel better soon and I am looking forward to the pictures of your detailing out this project. If it is anything like your other projects, we will all be in for a treat!

Take care and have a great day! Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Time To Start Ironing Out The Details*



Well, as usual, my wife is always right. I told her with my doctor's appointments and all for Monday and Tuesday, that I wasn't even going to try going to the shop. I was just going to take it easy. She told me as she was walking out the door Monday to go pick the kids up from school that I'd be over there doing something. She was right. I just couldn't stand it. I was painting before she got back home. 
What you see above is the first coat of paint on the unicorn and the rocker assembly. Both of these will get another coat. The rocker assembly will also get multiple more coats along the bottom edge where it meets the floor. 
I have had a concern about this project from the beginning about how I was going to attach the detail pieces. I usually stain instead of painting and have never had this problem. I had a worry about how the detail pieces were going to hold up glued to a painted surface. I done some scientific experiments yesterday. That's what I'm calling it anyway. I cut a length of wood and painted it the same as these pieces. Then I took several scraps of wood and attached them in different ways. I used contact cement on one, super glue on another. I used my usual Gorilla wood glue on another. I have an electric staple gun that shoots 5/8" brads, so I also tried each of these methods with and without brads. In the end, with two hours dry time, the one I'm going to go with is Gorilla wood glue with brads. I made this decision based on the fact that this particular test piece is still attached to that strip because I couldn't get it off. The other methods, although a few of them took quite a bit of effort, I was able to break off the test strip. 
I was thrilled to get to this point. Now it was time to get over to my best friend, the scroll saw.

I started with the head. In previous photos, the head and tail have just been attached to the body with dowel pins. I wanted to be able to remove them so I can work on the details easier. I will glue them on after all the small pieces are attached. For the head, not counting the eye and nose pieces, there are twenty one seperate pieces on each side for the hair. The pattern you see in the photo is from the carousel horse that the general shape is based on. I am not using the bridle and saddle on the unicorn. I just don't think all that would look right on a unicorn.
Let's talk about the hair pieces on the head. For both sides, we're talking about forty-two seperate pieces. I have learned the hard way that if you aren't careful, this can quickly turn into a jigsaw puzzle from hell. While there are countless ways to accomplish the same result, this is the easiest way for me. I stack cut all my pieces on a scroll saw. As I cut away each piece, I number them, 1L, 1R, 2L, 2R, 3L and so forth all the way through the pieces. I have them numbered accordingly on the pattern.
After all the pieces are cut I use a spindle sander to remove the "fuzzies" from the back that are left from the scroll saw. I also slightly taper over all the edges. 

Then all the pieces get painted before applying them to the head. In the past I have spray painted pieces such as these. All of this project is being hand painted though. The easiest way I have found to do this is to use tape. I rolled masking tape around itself, forming a loop. Then I attach each piece to a board to paint on and paint them. Small, hobby type brushes come in handy. 
For anyone who hasn't read about my carousel horse project, the tape idea came from my wife. When I built that, she watched me getting aggrevated with small pieces flying away on me every time I tried spray painting them. After laughing at me for a while, she walked over without saying a word, rolled the tape up, stuck a few pieces to the wood and walked away. It seems that the simplest ideas are always the ones that escape me.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Time To Start Ironing Out The Details*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice tip about the tape, thanks. You are progressing right along and I must say it is looking good.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Time To Start Ironing Out The Details*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everything looks great, William. I learned to number things when I started doing segmentation projects. One of the first ones that I did was a hummingbird. It had many, many little wing pieces and either one of the kitties or myself upset the tray that I was putting the pieces on as I cut them out. It took a long time to figure out the right order to reassemble them in. It would probably have been quicker to re-cut them! I now use double sided tape on a scrap board and lay the pieces on it as I am finished cutting each of them, in addition to numbering them. You can't be too careful!

I also wanted to mention that I use 2-part epoxy for lots of my gluing needs. The stuff I get is available for about $6 at the hardware store, but recently it has show up at the dollar store for - you guessed it - a dollar! This is the double syringe where you squirt out both parts at once so it is easy and it sets in 5 minutes. I use a piece of tin foil and a popsicle stick to mix and apply and when I am done I roll everything up and toss it in the garbage. Fast, easy, clean. I think your choice is better for this project, but the epoxy is good for many other uses with woodworking. Just a thought!

Thanks for posting such a nice blog! I really have enjoyed seeing it!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Time To Start Ironing Out The Details*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually considered epoxy. I have used that in the past on pieces that were more artistic in nature. My concern here though was that the small pieces stay put from now on. This one is being build for a child to actually play on and I know if any pieces are to come off, those are the exact ones the child will find and start pulling on. Also, I have applied many pieces in the past over stained wood with no problem. This one is different though.
First of all, you know I'm building this for KTMM's daughter. It was known upfront that he wanted this to be a white unicorn. Paint was the only way for me to get white. This is the first time I've glued pieces onto painted wood though. The head is done. You can see it in the next installment (will be posted shortly). I did glue the pieces with Gorilla wood glue and use 5/8" brads. I had problems. You can read about that in the next installment too. I need to learn now though about applying onto painted surfaces though. My wife is also a unicorn lover and is already talking about what colors she wants hers painted.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*The Head*



I didn't get much done today. It was just one of those days I guess. Here's the completed head though. I attached the detail pieces using Gorilla wood glue and 5/8" brads. This was something I'd been worried about. I done some experimenting the other day and decided on this method. It did not work out like I wanted it to at all. A few of my pieces split while shooting the brads. I wasn't happy about this, but it was too late to do anything about it without ruining the entire head and having to start back over from scratch. After covering the cracks with multiple layers of paint I think I can live with it, but I want to find a better way before I attach the pieces to the tail. 
Even though I was able to fix up the pieces on the head, the tail will be completly covered with the same type detail pieces for hair. I'm afraid the same kind of cracks on the tail pieces will throw eveeything off too much and make my pieces run over the edges. So tomorrow I will do some more experimenting to find the best way. I know the glue usually holds my pieces on my other projects. I usually don't put this kind of detail though on projects that will be ridden by kids. I want to make sure the pieces stay put.
The other problem I'm having right now is decisions. The main one being about flowers. My original plan was to adorn the body of the unicorn with flowers. My wife seen this after finishing the head though and seems to think that it doesn't need flowers. As a matter of fact, with the flower decorations that will be on the rocker assembly, she thinks flowers on the unicorn will be just too much. I do have a tendancy to overdo things sometimes. Right now I'm just going to have to finish the tail. Then I will detail the rocker assembly and set the unicorn on it to see what it looks like. Then I'll go from there.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Head*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that head looks good from here william

so do my duaghter say (she just came by) 

we look forward to see the next installment

good luck
Dennis


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*The Tail*









All those little pieces you see in the photo, those are the detail pieces for the tail. The real reason I put up this photo though is to show the sander in the background. It is a Rigid spindle/belt sander combo. While I haven't taken the time to review it here on Lumberjocks, I want to tell you all about it now. I was worried about the two hundred dollar price tag when I bought it, but it has been worth every penny. It has cut my sanding time on projects like this one at least in half. I love it and if it burned up tomorrow, I may have to save, but I'd definately buy another one. 
It is late and I'm worn out from today. I made a major boo-boo on the tail when I originally cut it. I didn't catch it until I was half way through with cutting the detail pieces. For a second there, I thought I was going to have to scrap the whole project and start over. After having a cup of coffee and a cigarette while I thought it over though, I figured out a way to fix my screw up. That being said, if noone can tell me what the mistake was, then I'm not telling either.








It has just been one of those days. This is pretty much all I got done today. I finished the tail. I touched up a few spots with paint. I painted the hooves pink. I thought about what I wanted to do with it next. Then I decided what I wanted to do next was to go home and go to bed. So, until next time, goodnight everyone.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Tail*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1) You put the tail on upside down?
2) You put tail on wrong end?
3) All the pink pieces are supposed to be white and vice versa?
4) Not supposed to have a tail?

As you can see, I don't really see anything wrong, so I guess It's a real Unicorn after all! Nice work on this!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Tail*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If no one can see a mistake, it never happened! Looks flawless to me…


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Tail*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks good to me, William! As a matter of fact - it looks exactly like that last unicorn I saw in person! Whatever it is, it isn't evident. All I see is a beautiful treasure coming more to life each day! You are doing a splendid job! I look forward to each new post your put up on this project!

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Approaching The Finish Line*

Well I got up yesterday determined to get the rocker details finished. I went to the shop, started up my music, got the coffee pot brewing, laid out my patterns, just about the time my wife walked in the shop. One of my son's truck had broke down and I had to go help him get it going. I done that, went back to the shop, started another pot of coffee since the first one had gotten cold. Before I could even fix the first cup, word came that something else was wrong with his truck. I had to go help again. Now both times it was simple things that he should have figured out himself, but we know how young men can be. However, this time, before I could get back to the shop, my own truck started acting up. I got it to the shop to check it out. My fuel pump was going out. So off to the parts house to spend what little money I had left to my name. I made it back and got that fixed.
I tell you all this because the main detail of all that you have to realize is the sentence where I said I was determined to get the rocker details done. After everything was said and done, my back was hurting. So, I had to go lie down for a short while, but I did go back and work late last night. I got the rocker details finished. When I get determined enough, I get stuff done.
So last night, by around two this morning when I had to quite because of my pain, I got the details applied to the rocker assembly and I mounted the unicorn body onto the rocker assembly.
























Of course, with me working so late on that, I got a late start this morning. I had a few things to do this morning, then I couldn't wait to get to the shop. When I get to this point in a project, I wish I could just stay on it until it's done. With the finish line in sight, I just get so excited.
So the first thing I had to do today was to get on the lathe and turn a ball for the top of the pole.








Then with there was a bit of touch ups to make to the paint in different areas. Sometimes when painting some of these detail pieces, I have this bad habit of missing spots that I don't catch until after they are already glued on. That's where a small detail brush for touchups comes in handy.
















Now I have a big decision to make. My original plan was to put flower details on the uncorn's body too. My wife's opinion is that it is finished. She says that with the details on the rocker assembly, head, and tail, that anymore flowers on the body is going to be over the top and maybe even look kind of gawky (one of her descriptions). Another consideration I have is that a child will be riding this. So, I'm worried that putting details that'll be protruding out from the sides of the body may be a problem down the road. 
I even have made some paper cutouts of flowers and taped them in different configurations one the body and can't get a design I'm happy with. So, maybe my wife is right. I can't seem to decide. 
So, in the end, I'm asking for help from the Lumberjocks and Lumberjockettes. Should I add flower details to the body? Or should I apply the polycrylic and leave "Lucky Charms" the unicorn like she is? Any opinions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rahm_of_the_Woods (Oct 7, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Approaching The Finish Line*
> 
> Well I got up yesterday determined to get the rocker details finished. I went to the shop, started up my music, got the coffee pot brewing, laid out my patterns, just about the time my wife walked in the shop. One of my son's truck had broke down and I had to go help him get it going. I done that, went back to the shop, started another pot of coffee since the first one had gotten cold. Before I could even fix the first cup, word came that something else was wrong with his truck. I had to go help again. Now both times it was simple things that he should have figured out himself, but we know how young men can be. However, this time, before I could get back to the shop, my own truck started acting up. I got it to the shop to check it out. My fuel pump was going out. So off to the parts house to spend what little money I had left to my name. I made it back and got that fixed.
> I tell you all this because the main detail of all that you have to realize is the sentence where I said I was determined to get the rocker details done. After everything was said and done, my back was hurting. So, I had to go lie down for a short while, but I did go back and work late last night. I got the rocker details finished. When I get determined enough, I get stuff done.
> ...


What a stunning piece! I have to say that I cant imagine how you could improve on this project, even with more details! I am going to have to weigh in with your wife on this one…

Once again, well done!


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Approaching The Finish Line*
> 
> Well I got up yesterday determined to get the rocker details finished. I went to the shop, started up my music, got the coffee pot brewing, laid out my patterns, just about the time my wife walked in the shop. One of my son's truck had broke down and I had to go help him get it going. I done that, went back to the shop, started another pot of coffee since the first one had gotten cold. Before I could even fix the first cup, word came that something else was wrong with his truck. I had to go help again. Now both times it was simple things that he should have figured out himself, but we know how young men can be. However, this time, before I could get back to the shop, my own truck started acting up. I got it to the shop to check it out. My fuel pump was going out. So off to the parts house to spend what little money I had left to my name. I made it back and got that fixed.
> I tell you all this because the main detail of all that you have to realize is the sentence where I said I was determined to get the rocker details done. After everything was said and done, my back was hurting. So, I had to go lie down for a short while, but I did go back and work late last night. I got the rocker details finished. When I get determined enough, I get stuff done.
> ...


Exquisite detail and beautifully done. I think it is perfect! I agree with your wife. Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Approaching The Finish Line*
> 
> Well I got up yesterday determined to get the rocker details finished. I went to the shop, started up my music, got the coffee pot brewing, laid out my patterns, just about the time my wife walked in the shop. One of my son's truck had broke down and I had to go help him get it going. I done that, went back to the shop, started another pot of coffee since the first one had gotten cold. Before I could even fix the first cup, word came that something else was wrong with his truck. I had to go help again. Now both times it was simple things that he should have figured out himself, but we know how young men can be. However, this time, before I could get back to the shop, my own truck started acting up. I got it to the shop to check it out. My fuel pump was going out. So off to the parts house to spend what little money I had left to my name. I made it back and got that fixed.
> I tell you all this because the main detail of all that you have to realize is the sentence where I said I was determined to get the rocker details done. After everything was said and done, my back was hurting. So, I had to go lie down for a short while, but I did go back and work late last night. I got the rocker details finished. When I get determined enough, I get stuff done.
> ...


For balance and beauty, I would not add more details. You have a stunning piece!


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Approaching The Finish Line*
> 
> Well I got up yesterday determined to get the rocker details finished. I went to the shop, started up my music, got the coffee pot brewing, laid out my patterns, just about the time my wife walked in the shop. One of my son's truck had broke down and I had to go help him get it going. I done that, went back to the shop, started another pot of coffee since the first one had gotten cold. Before I could even fix the first cup, word came that something else was wrong with his truck. I had to go help again. Now both times it was simple things that he should have figured out himself, but we know how young men can be. However, this time, before I could get back to the shop, my own truck started acting up. I got it to the shop to check it out. My fuel pump was going out. So off to the parts house to spend what little money I had left to my name. I made it back and got that fixed.
> I tell you all this because the main detail of all that you have to realize is the sentence where I said I was determined to get the rocker details done. After everything was said and done, my back was hurting. So, I had to go lie down for a short while, but I did go back and work late last night. I got the rocker details finished. When I get determined enough, I get stuff done.
> ...


Agree, simple is sometimes best. Unless you wanted to put yer brand on that mare! Very nice color choices.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Approaching The Finish Line*
> 
> Well I got up yesterday determined to get the rocker details finished. I went to the shop, started up my music, got the coffee pot brewing, laid out my patterns, just about the time my wife walked in the shop. One of my son's truck had broke down and I had to go help him get it going. I done that, went back to the shop, started another pot of coffee since the first one had gotten cold. Before I could even fix the first cup, word came that something else was wrong with his truck. I had to go help again. Now both times it was simple things that he should have figured out himself, but we know how young men can be. However, this time, before I could get back to the shop, my own truck started acting up. I got it to the shop to check it out. My fuel pump was going out. So off to the parts house to spend what little money I had left to my name. I made it back and got that fixed.
> I tell you all this because the main detail of all that you have to realize is the sentence where I said I was determined to get the rocker details done. After everything was said and done, my back was hurting. So, I had to go lie down for a short while, but I did go back and work late last night. I got the rocker details finished. When I get determined enough, I get stuff done.
> ...


It is beautiful, My wife and I are both of the opinion that it needs a bit of decorations on the Unicorn, maybe painted on? Not too much though. Lucky Charms is beautiful!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Approaching The Finish Line*
> 
> Well I got up yesterday determined to get the rocker details finished. I went to the shop, started up my music, got the coffee pot brewing, laid out my patterns, just about the time my wife walked in the shop. One of my son's truck had broke down and I had to go help him get it going. I done that, went back to the shop, started another pot of coffee since the first one had gotten cold. Before I could even fix the first cup, word came that something else was wrong with his truck. I had to go help again. Now both times it was simple things that he should have figured out himself, but we know how young men can be. However, this time, before I could get back to the shop, my own truck started acting up. I got it to the shop to check it out. My fuel pump was going out. So off to the parts house to spend what little money I had left to my name. I made it back and got that fixed.
> I tell you all this because the main detail of all that you have to realize is the sentence where I said I was determined to get the rocker details done. After everything was said and done, my back was hurting. So, I had to go lie down for a short while, but I did go back and work late last night. I got the rocker details finished. When I get determined enough, I get stuff done.
> ...


Would it look good to have some type of saddle type covering painted on - not a western saddle or anything, just a decorative flap type of thing that would take up a lot of the blank color? If not it sure looks great and you've put a lot of work into it!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Approaching The Finish Line*
> 
> Well I got up yesterday determined to get the rocker details finished. I went to the shop, started up my music, got the coffee pot brewing, laid out my patterns, just about the time my wife walked in the shop. One of my son's truck had broke down and I had to go help him get it going. I done that, went back to the shop, started another pot of coffee since the first one had gotten cold. Before I could even fix the first cup, word came that something else was wrong with his truck. I had to go help again. Now both times it was simple things that he should have figured out himself, but we know how young men can be. However, this time, before I could get back to the shop, my own truck started acting up. I got it to the shop to check it out. My fuel pump was going out. So off to the parts house to spend what little money I had left to my name. I made it back and got that fixed.
> I tell you all this because the main detail of all that you have to realize is the sentence where I said I was determined to get the rocker details done. After everything was said and done, my back was hurting. So, I had to go lie down for a short while, but I did go back and work late last night. I got the rocker details finished. When I get determined enough, I get stuff done.
> ...


I went round and round in the beginning with the saddle versus no saddle debate on my mind. In the end, I decided on no saddle. As a matter of fact, I even changed the original design of a horse body on this project just to eliminate the saddle from it. My reasons may seem crazy though. My thoughts on it was that with the unicorn being a mythical creature that had never been actually found, how would one get a saddle on it?
This is also part of my flowers on the body problem. You see, I probably wouldn't even had considered flowers except the base of this design came from a carousel horse I done some time back. With the original design, there were flowers attached all over the saddle area. Now, without the saddle, it seems the flowers just don't "fit". On one hand I just like flowers. On the other, crazy me with my "visions" when I'm working on something like this, I wonder how a wild mythical creature like a unicorn would get flowers on him to begin with. 
My wife has a collection of probably over a hundred unicorns. I think it also may be time for me to actually look at some of them and rethink my "feel" of this project.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Approaching The Finish Line*
> 
> Well I got up yesterday determined to get the rocker details finished. I went to the shop, started up my music, got the coffee pot brewing, laid out my patterns, just about the time my wife walked in the shop. One of my son's truck had broke down and I had to go help him get it going. I done that, went back to the shop, started another pot of coffee since the first one had gotten cold. Before I could even fix the first cup, word came that something else was wrong with his truck. I had to go help again. Now both times it was simple things that he should have figured out himself, but we know how young men can be. However, this time, before I could get back to the shop, my own truck started acting up. I got it to the shop to check it out. My fuel pump was going out. So off to the parts house to spend what little money I had left to my name. I made it back and got that fixed.
> I tell you all this because the main detail of all that you have to realize is the sentence where I said I was determined to get the rocker details done. After everything was said and done, my back was hurting. So, I had to go lie down for a short while, but I did go back and work late last night. I got the rocker details finished. When I get determined enough, I get stuff done.
> ...


Sometimes they do have a flower lei around their necks which could encompass some of the shoulder area, but it's pretty cool as it is, so perhaps don't worry at all.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Approaching The Finish Line*
> 
> Well I got up yesterday determined to get the rocker details finished. I went to the shop, started up my music, got the coffee pot brewing, laid out my patterns, just about the time my wife walked in the shop. One of my son's truck had broke down and I had to go help him get it going. I done that, went back to the shop, started another pot of coffee since the first one had gotten cold. Before I could even fix the first cup, word came that something else was wrong with his truck. I had to go help again. Now both times it was simple things that he should have figured out himself, but we know how young men can be. However, this time, before I could get back to the shop, my own truck started acting up. I got it to the shop to check it out. My fuel pump was going out. So off to the parts house to spend what little money I had left to my name. I made it back and got that fixed.
> I tell you all this because the main detail of all that you have to realize is the sentence where I said I was determined to get the rocker details done. After everything was said and done, my back was hurting. So, I had to go lie down for a short while, but I did go back and work late last night. I got the rocker details finished. When I get determined enough, I get stuff done.
> ...


William I just called in the expert on theese things in our house
you gessed right my daughter on ten years and she says its beautyfulll 
and you shuold let it be as it is , with other worths its done

congrat´s from Denmark with another great project finished (sort of)

take care
Dennis


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Approaching The Finish Line*
> 
> Well I got up yesterday determined to get the rocker details finished. I went to the shop, started up my music, got the coffee pot brewing, laid out my patterns, just about the time my wife walked in the shop. One of my son's truck had broke down and I had to go help him get it going. I done that, went back to the shop, started another pot of coffee since the first one had gotten cold. Before I could even fix the first cup, word came that something else was wrong with his truck. I had to go help again. Now both times it was simple things that he should have figured out himself, but we know how young men can be. However, this time, before I could get back to the shop, my own truck started acting up. I got it to the shop to check it out. My fuel pump was going out. So off to the parts house to spend what little money I had left to my name. I made it back and got that fixed.
> I tell you all this because the main detail of all that you have to realize is the sentence where I said I was determined to get the rocker details done. After everything was said and done, my back was hurting. So, I had to go lie down for a short while, but I did go back and work late last night. I got the rocker details finished. When I get determined enough, I get stuff done.
> ...


It is an outstanding project William!! I agree with most in that it looks splendid just the way it is. It is an enchanting toy that any child would treasure. What a lucky little girl to receive such a beautiful gift!! I really loved reading your blog and following you step by step as you created this. Thank you so much for documenting your process and letting us all share in your creation!

Wonderful! Sheila


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Approaching The Finish Line*
> 
> Well I got up yesterday determined to get the rocker details finished. I went to the shop, started up my music, got the coffee pot brewing, laid out my patterns, just about the time my wife walked in the shop. One of my son's truck had broke down and I had to go help him get it going. I done that, went back to the shop, started another pot of coffee since the first one had gotten cold. Before I could even fix the first cup, word came that something else was wrong with his truck. I had to go help again. Now both times it was simple things that he should have figured out himself, but we know how young men can be. However, this time, before I could get back to the shop, my own truck started acting up. I got it to the shop to check it out. My fuel pump was going out. So off to the parts house to spend what little money I had left to my name. I made it back and got that fixed.
> I tell you all this because the main detail of all that you have to realize is the sentence where I said I was determined to get the rocker details done. After everything was said and done, my back was hurting. So, I had to go lie down for a short while, but I did go back and work late last night. I got the rocker details finished. When I get determined enough, I get stuff done.
> ...


This is Brandon's wife here:
First this is increadible, and beautiful as is. Wow. But, just to put in my opinion too… The color and detail of the rocker is a little unbalanced by the sparcity of the unicorn. I do think you could add balance without loosing the purity of his/her look by adding a few small flowers in the mane, or a vine-ish type flower loosely twining along the neck or chest. I would stick to natural things ornamenting the unicorn. Your designs are lovely in their simplicity. So many unicorns end up being too gaudy. Wow, its great.
Some child is so lucky!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*And It Is Done*

























I do appreciate everyone who weighed in on my decision to add flowers to the unicorn body. In the end, I just couldn't help it. It just needed "something". There was nice detail up on top, down below on the rocker, and then right in the middle? A huge white "blankness". So, without going overboard, I decided to do a little more body decorating. You can see in the photos what I done. You can go on over to projects to see the finished project. Thank you so much for following along as I built this.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *And It Is Done*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks complete, now go riding! Great blog series. I enjoyed following this.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *And It Is Done*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice additions! Adds some color without going too far. A fun blog to follow.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *And It Is Done*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful final touch! It is perfect! It adds just enough to enhance the design without distracting from the details on the rocker.

This has been a wonderful series, William. I thoroughly enjoyed following to see how you make such a cool project. I know she will be positively enchanted when she sees it. She will feel like a princess!

Thank you so much for showing us. I can't wait to see what you are going to dream up next!

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Same Idea, New Project*

So ever since I finished the rocking unicorn, my wife has been giving me these little hints that she would like me to build her a unicorn for Christmas. She hints by saying, "I want you to build me a unicorn for Christmas". So I'm starting another unicorn. While I won't be showing as much of the details of the build on this one as the last, I will check in every so often and give you all an update of the progress.
This one will not be specifically a rocking unicorn. Actually, although it is being built from the same design, it is different in so many way. For one thing, I can go as crazy as I want with the decorating of this one since things being knocked off from riding won't be a concern. This one will be for display only. 
So I started out simply going to build another rocker type unicorn and mount it to a base. Then last night, I had one of my better brain farts (sorry, that's what I call them). Why build a rocker for a display unicorn? Why not just put in on a pole like a carousel horse and mount the pole on a sturdy base? So that was the intention of the project as I went to the shop this morning.
Something funny happened though. Somewhere between me walking to the shop to do just as I had planned out and me actually started to build the base, everything evolved into something completely different than it started out being. I started questioning everything to myself. Well of course I didn't want to ignore myself, so I started answering myself.
In the end, we, I me I, came to this conclusion. Space is limited and she has no idea where she is going to put this. All she does know is that she wants it. I knew I didn't want to do the rocker thing (again). While the round base idea would work, I decided that a cabinet would work better. Instead of taking up space for just a display, she could store stuff under it as well. Ok. I'm rambling again. What I'm trying to explain is this. I went around and round on different ideas of how I wanted to do this. 








The cabinet is sort of an elongated octogon shape. It is two foot tall. It is twenty inches wide and forty inches long and the unicorn will be mounted on top of this. 
This is for my wife for Christmas. I really love my wife. I must because I agreed tonight to paint this cabinet purple. I am going to have a big purple caninet in my bedroom. Yes, I reallly love my wife. I really love my wife. Oh! You're still here? Sorry, I keep having to tell myself this. I really love my wife.


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Same Idea, New Project*
> 
> So ever since I finished the rocking unicorn, my wife has been giving me these little hints that she would like me to build her a unicorn for Christmas. She hints by saying, "I want you to build me a unicorn for Christmas". So I'm starting another unicorn. While I won't be showing as much of the details of the build on this one as the last, I will check in every so often and give you all an update of the progress.
> This one will not be specifically a rocking unicorn. Actually, although it is being built from the same design, it is different in so many way. For one thing, I can go as crazy as I want with the decorating of this one since things being knocked off from riding won't be a concern. This one will be for display only.
> ...


If your anything like my husband, this *is *a subtle hint- "I want you to build me a unicorn for Christmas". 
OMG - You do really love your wife - Are you serious -PURPLE!!!!


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Same Idea, New Project*
> 
> So ever since I finished the rocking unicorn, my wife has been giving me these little hints that she would like me to build her a unicorn for Christmas. She hints by saying, "I want you to build me a unicorn for Christmas". So I'm starting another unicorn. While I won't be showing as much of the details of the build on this one as the last, I will check in every so often and give you all an update of the progress.
> This one will not be specifically a rocking unicorn. Actually, although it is being built from the same design, it is different in so many way. For one thing, I can go as crazy as I want with the decorating of this one since things being knocked off from riding won't be a concern. This one will be for display only.
> ...


Think of the incredible purple dreams that it will inspire for you!! I can't wait to see how it will come out. What a great husband you are!

Sheila


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Same Idea, New Project*
> 
> So ever since I finished the rocking unicorn, my wife has been giving me these little hints that she would like me to build her a unicorn for Christmas. She hints by saying, "I want you to build me a unicorn for Christmas". So I'm starting another unicorn. While I won't be showing as much of the details of the build on this one as the last, I will check in every so often and give you all an update of the progress.
> This one will not be specifically a rocking unicorn. Actually, although it is being built from the same design, it is different in so many way. For one thing, I can go as crazy as I want with the decorating of this one since things being knocked off from riding won't be a concern. This one will be for display only.
> ...


the Mrs. gives very good hints.

I love purple.. and it would go lovely with my lime green walls


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Ready To Start*









That's right. The title says, "ready to start". It appears after doing a few similar projects as this, that I have to get to this point in the process before I can actually get started. Now is when I start shaping everything and thinking about my details. 
I think it is shaping up to be a real interesting piece. There isn't much I can tell you at this point that you can't see plainly in the photo. There is one major change I made in it. I decided I didn't like the carousel style with the pole run all the way up the center of it. I cut the pose off flush with the top of the body and sanded it smooth with the top. Once it is mounted permanently, I will fill in any cracks around the pole and paint over it, thus eliminating the pole coming out the top completely.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Ready To Start*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very interesting. what kinda wood is it?


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Ready To Start*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you are right-it looks better without the pole on this.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Ready To Start*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, you work fast! I would have been barely started. Looks great and can only get better.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Ready To Start*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every time I see a unicorn project I am reminded of this video…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Ready To Start*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eagle1, it is cottonwood.
Interpim, thankfully, I had never seen that video. Unfortunately, I have now. Thanks so much though. Next time I get into a bottle of rum, I'll bet I can come back and watch it and laugh myself silly.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Have I Mentioned I Hate Painting?*









I know I have said this multiple times in the past, but I hate painting. I don't mind stain so much, but for some reason I hate painting. Also, I think that painting this was worse just knowing that this big purple cabinet is going into my bedroom.
Anyway, putting three coats of paint on all of this took all day of a very long day. I probably could have done it without taking all day, but in between coats on different parts, I found something (anything) to do as an excuse not to get right back to painting. I emptied garbage, sharpened pencils, and even took one of the scroll saws apart to oil the bearings on it today. I did whatever I could just to keep away from painting as much as I could. I finally got the base color on everything though.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Have I Mentioned I Hate Painting?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That type of painting isn't as much fun, William. I like the detail stuff myself. I feel your pain! 

Sheila


----------

